# I couldnt be happier with Jay & Pip



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

WOW....

I let pip out for a fly and left Jays cage open as its rare he fly's (sad i know) pip decided to visit Jay inside his cage.
I stayed near by just incase the worst happened, Thankfully it was perfect...

I *wont* be leaving them in the same tonight BUT wow
please have a look at the videos and tell me if any of you spot any concerns.

Video 1
Jay & pip

Video2
Jay & Pip


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So nice to see how very excited and thrilled Jay is that he has a new friend, his eyes are pinning like crazy in the second video, Pip on the other hand is not quite sure what to make of the advances of his new buddy. Just keep a close eye on them, things should work out fine.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That’s wonderful Alan . It’s nice when we find out that our animals like each other. It definitely makes things easier!


----------

